# Looking for other people who are game!!



## ab.canada.81 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi everyone! this is my first time on a forum of this kind. Ive been training hard and looking for people to help with some questions and for some motivation!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*ab.canada.81* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## charley (Jan 27, 2012)

welcome.................


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to IM... You'll be able to find all kinds of motivation on this Board.


----------



## brazey (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Dath (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## mikeal (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm game.


----------



## ab.canada.81 (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice to be here everyone! getting some great advice and support so far. Thanks to all


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## gilby1987 (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## lisarox (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 1, 2012)

welcome to the forums


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrquest (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 12, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------

